# A farewell to Spuddie and Munchie



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

...two beautiful little kittens who touched my heart so deeply, though I only knew them for 2 1/2 days.

Though it's almost been a month since you were PTS, I had to bid you a proper goodbye. You were just babies--only about three months old. You hadn't even started to lose your baby teeth. Lauren found Spuddie first. She told me all about Spuddie and how sweet and loving she was. All Lauren did was talk about Spuddie for three weeks. She was always trying to get me to outside at the same Spuddie was out so I could see how cute she was. Spuddie would always disappear, LOL. Then one day, Lauren and I were coming home from the mall and had just entered our townhouse complex when a gorgeous little tortie kitten ran across our path...followed by another. 

To make a long story short (or you can read it here: http://www.catforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=36795) we had to give you up to the shelter.

It broke my heart to call the shelter. I didn't want to do it. I wanted to keep you both. Spuddie was such a cuddle muffin. She would sleep on anyone--even on their butt if they were laying on their stomach. I remember laying on the blanket on the patio with you, Spuddie. You walked up to me purring like crazy and then flopped down next to me with your back against my chest. I kissed and stroked your little head until you went back to sleep. After a few minutes, Munchie walked over, curled up next to you and fell asleep, too. Oh and Munchie was so picky about people holding her. She'd complain if anyone held her for too long...except for me. She'd let me hold her and she wouldn't complain a bit.

I miss you both so much. I never realized I could fall in love with two kittens as fast as I fell in love with you two. I hope you knew how much I loved you and how much it hurt me when the officer from the shelter came to pick you up. Your meows pierced my heart as the officer walked away with you. I was an emotional wreck at work. I had to make myself not cry, though I wanted to go sit in a corner and cry my eyes out. In fact, I'm crying right now as I'm typing this.    

I love you, Spuddie and Munchie. Just know that when you were taken away, a big chunk of my heart was taken away and I don't know when it'll stop hurting. At least my sweet puppy, Gigi is there with you over the Rainbow Bridge for you to play with. You'll love her. Tell her I said hi and that I love her and miss her.

Love, Mommy.

*RIP Munchie*









*RIP Spuddie*


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Oh, Renee, they were so cute! Thanks for the pictures.

What a lovely tribute. :angel :angel


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

I'm so sorry, they were so cute


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

That was such a lovely tribute, Renee. I'm so sorry things didn't turn out better  You loved Spuddie and Munchie, and that's the best gift. They may never have known love otherwise.

RIP sweet babies


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I'm so very sorry, Renee. It's heartbreaking for babies to be pts. It's so obvious that you really cared about them, and you gave them joy. They tasted love because of you.

My prayers are with you, that you might have peace. God bless. You are one of the "Loving Ones." "You have chosen tears." I am referring to this sticky, which I hope will help you. http://www.catforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=11824


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

Jeanie said:


> I'm so very sorry, Renee. It's heartbreaking for babies to be pts. It's so obvious that you really cared about them, and you gave them joy. They tasted love because of you.
> 
> My prayers are with you, that you might have peace. God bless. You are one of the "Loving Ones." "You have chosen tears." I am referring to this sticky, which I hope will help you. http://www.catforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=11824


Thank you, Jeanie...for both your kind comments and the link to "You have chosen tears." I see that I commented on it last year. In rereading it now, it still brings me to tears but...they're different tears. It's hard to put in words what I mean...I hope you can understand what I'm trying to say.

Again, thank you.


----------



## manitu22 (Apr 25, 2003)

I'm sooo sorry Renee. You did your best. My thoughts are with you.


----------

